# I Want This!!!!



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

but i dont think i can sneak it into the house without the wife noticing......

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6035422198&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*You can store at my house.....*

I saw that also, it would be a great toy but too expensive for my meager slot car cash allotment. Maybe some day. 

Picktown.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

As quoted from the seller..." My last kid graduates soon, so there goes the cheap help!"...

How true! Kids are priceless when it comes to cheap labor.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

It's very nice, but you could get your own for alot less than $15,000.00. Randy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

am I crazy or what? I don't see any pics or links????


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Wow! That is cool. Sounds like a real nice setup. 



sethndaddy said:


> am I crazy or what? I don't see any pics or links????


It's a portable oval and drag strip slot car track on a 13' x 8' trailer. 

GP


----------

